# What amps does Meshuggah use?



## Xiphos68 (Jul 25, 2009)

What amps does Meshuggah use?

Also, How do they get their tone for like Bleed?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 25, 2009)

Line 6 Vetta II. Only. They don't have any pedals. They used to. Which is kind of a relief not having to worry about all these small boxes when things crap out on you.

EDIT: And the source...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR7qSHp2-lo


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Jul 25, 2009)

Thought they'd gone over to axe-fx? Or have they gone back?


----------



## Gamba (Jul 25, 2009)

some one posted their 'recording' gear on meshuggah's forum, some time ago


----------



## Andii (Jul 25, 2009)

Last I saw they are using axefx. There is a post on the mesh forum with pics from a show.


----------



## Andii (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is the thread that had this info in it already:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/79101-meshuggah-live-tone-opinions.html


----------



## Variant (Jul 25, 2009)

Dr. Von Goosewing said:


> Thought they'd gone over to axe-fx? Or have they gone back?



This is true, though they've yet to record in the studio with them... so if you're listening to Re-Nothing, I, Catch 33, ObZen or any of the later albums, you're hearing a direct Vetta II.


----------



## Andii (Jul 25, 2009)

Variant said:


> This is true, though they've yet to record in the studio with them... so if you're listening to Re-Nothing, I, Catch 33, ObZen or any of the later albums, you're hearing a direct Vetta II.


 Or a pod, but it's the same thing.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 26, 2009)

Andii said:


> Or a pod, but it's the same thing.


Man I love my pod . it is awesome!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 26, 2009)

Last I heard they're using Axe-FX's, just like Cynic


----------



## Fler (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah after obZen came out and they started touring they moved to the AxeFX's pretty promtly. obZen however was done with cabinets and such, along with DI sounds from the Vetta II. I believe theres a good mix of tones and methods in that album.


----------



## ykcirj (Jul 26, 2009)

i believe they use the big bottom amp models on the vetta. Or atleast thats what i use to get their kind of tone haha


----------



## Harry (Jul 26, 2009)

ykcirj said:


> i believe they use the big bottom amp models on the vetta. Or atleast thats what i use to get their kind of tone haha



I use that and I've gotten the Diamond Plate patch to do modern Meshuggah tones convincingly as well, using the semi Parametric EQ.


----------



## ykcirj (Jul 26, 2009)

Harry said:


> I use that and I've gotten the Diamond Plate patch to do modern Meshuggah tones convincingly as well, using the semi Parametric EQ.


 
nice one. ill try that one out as well. Ive realized the vetta sounds alot better with the gain turned down just a bit. Meshuggah tune so low that you really don't need alot of gain to get a huge heavy sound.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 26, 2009)

ever since the obZen UK tour last year they've been using Axe-Fx, as in they've replaced the 3 Vetta IIs chained with 3 Axe-FX Ultras chained.

their tone was huge before, I saw one of their last shows using Vetta IIs and the sound was fucking incredible. however, with the switch to Axe-Fxs the tone is _even better_!


----------



## vlover (Jul 26, 2009)

With the Vetta amps, according to Total Guitar Mag, they us the mesa boogie emulations.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 26, 2009)

they used to used Dual Rectifiers before they used Vetta IIs so that would make sense.


----------



## Johnology (Jul 26, 2009)

At download fest 09 they were using rack mounts, so i'm going to assume they had Axe-fx.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 26, 2009)

at Download I could only see Martin's rig and that was one Pod XT Pro chained with one Axe-Fx Ultra unit.


----------

